# Ipod touch bloqué - Help



## lordc (2 Août 2008)

BOnjour,

Un petit appel au secours car mon ipod touch est bloqué sur le symbole de la pomme au démarrage depuis ce matin. En fait j'ai fréquemment des blocages depuis l'installation de la V2.0 et de quelques applications. 

Donc je fais souvent des reboot complet de l'ipod afin de faire rentrer les choses dans l'ordre (presser le bouton du haut pendant 5 sec et choisir éteindre). 

Mais depuis ce matin l'ipod est bloqué sur l'écran de la pomme et cela dure depuis près de 2 heures.

J'ai essayé d'appuyer sur les deux boutons pendant 5 sec et de rebooter à nouveau mais rien n'y fait il ne sort plus de set écran.

Pour info je n'ai jamais jailbreaké mon ipod et j'ai installer environ 25 nouvelles applications.

Avez rencontré ce problème quelqu'un à-t-il une solution ?

Merci d'avance.

Mathias


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2008)

Rencontrer ce problème, non car je n'installe pas autant d'application d'un coup.
Essaye de maintenir les touches Home et Power beaucoup plus longtemps. Après dix secondes, c'est une coupure électrique. Planter ou non, il va alors s'arrêter.
Mon conseil est restaure-le et évite d'installer autant d'applications d'un coup.
Pour le restaurer: 
source: www.apple.com: "Appuyez simultanément et de manière prolongée sur les boutons Mettre en veille/Réactiver et Accueil jusqu&#8217;à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse." L'appareil doit être connecté à iTunes.


----------



## lordc (2 Août 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> Rencontrer ce problème, non car je n'installe pas autant d'application d'un coup.
> Essaye de maintenir les touches Home et Power beaucoup plus longtemps. Après dix secondes, c'est une coupure électrique. Planter ou non, il va alors s'arrêter.
> Mon conseil est restaure-le et évite d'installer autant d'applications d'un coup.
> Pour le restaurer:
> source: www.apple.com: "Appuyez simultanément et de manière prolongée sur les boutons Mettre en veille/Réactiver et Accueil jusquà ce que le logo Apple apparaisse." L'appareil doit être connecté à iTunes.



Merci beaucoup ça a fonctionné


----------



## jhacker98 (28 Décembre 2010)

quand ton ipod ou ipone a crasher, tu peux le rebooter avec redsnow puis le restaurer avec itunes.
pour ce faire tu dois telecharger un version de redsnow recent ( je conseil la version 0.9.6b4) puis ton firmware actuel ( va sur le site ipodtouchisapro.com dans la rubrique telechargement (a gauche) et tu telecharge ton firmware puis tu va dans la rubrique JB pour les nuls (encore a gauche) tu suis les etapes de jailbreak MAIS dans redsnow, a la place de faire "install cydia" et "enable batterie pourcentage", tu fais "juste boot tethered right now" et voila! tu attend1 min qu'il redemarre et tu le restaure avec itunes. tu as un appareil tout neuf!


----------



## iVan (27 Janvier 2011)

Cela arrive (trop !) souvent au démarrage et "rebooster" ne sert à rien:  l'icôe "pomme" reste affichée et il ne se passe rien, sauf que la batterie s'épuise. Remède: brancher l'iPod Touch à son chargeur au réseau et au bout de quelques secondes ou minutes il achève son démarrage. Il doit d'agir d'un défaut de l'iPod Touch (dernière version) car plusieurs de mes amis ont le même problème.


----------



## iVan (16 Février 2011)

Cela arrive fréquemment à mon iPod Touch: au démarrage l'icône "pomme" s'affiche sans discontinuité, l'iPod Touch ne démarre pas et la batterie s'épuise. Solution (chez soi, pas en voyage en train ou avion): éteindre l'iPod en pressant les boutons du haut et du bas pendant quelques secondes et le brancher au réseau électrique via le chargeur comme une recharge normale de batterie.  Un double signal sonore se manifeste assez rapidement indiquant le démarrage normal. Bizsrrement,  pour le prix élevé que coûte ce gadget, environ 80% des usagers iPod Touch que je connais ont le même problème.


----------



## carvi84 (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,
Je voudrais savoir s'il y a une possibilité pour installer ios7 sur un iPod touch 3 g 
Certaines apps ne tournent que sur ios 7 dommage 
Merci pour vos réponses 
Cordialement ccim12

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h28 ----------

Je n'ai pas su sans quel fil précis poser ma question si ça ne va pas déménagez le post et pardon d'avance 
Cordialement


----------

